# The Osaka Flu



## SG854 (Oct 4, 2020)

The Chinese Flu but from Japan. Does Simpsons predict everything?

The episode Marge in Chains has riots, police using excessive force on rioters, a flu from an asian country, people demanding a cure, killer bees, Statue teardown. Very scarily similar to the 2020 situation right now. All of this in one episode. Simpsons prediction is on point with this one.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Oct 4, 2020)

Quinton Reviews has a pretty simple explanation: hundreds of episodes, so things are going to line up once in a while. Also more misses than hits. That's about it. If the writers had some super secret inside knowledge, they'd have been suicided by now lol.


----------



## SG854 (Oct 4, 2020)

Subtle Demise said:


> Quinton Reviews has a pretty simple explanation: hundreds of episodes, so things are going to line up once in a while. Also more misses than hits. That's about it. If the writers had some super secret inside knowledge, they'd have been suicided by now lol.



I know its mostly luck that there are able to predict stuff because they have so many episodes so its bound to have something similar to real life. And im sure you can find other shows and claim they predicted something too. But its always fun to talk about Simpsons predicts. A nice fun diversion from the constant angry clashing politics right now.

But this episode has the current 2020 situation all in one episode, the luckiest predictions simpsons has done, a fun find.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Oct 4, 2020)

SG854 said:


> I know its mostly luck that there are able to predict stuff because they have so many episodes so its bound to have something similar to real life. And im sure you can find other shows and claim they predicted something too. But its always fun to talk about Simpsons predicts. A nice fun diversion from the constant angry clashing politics right now.
> 
> But this episode has the current 2020 situation all in one episode, the luckiest predictions simpsons has done, a fun find.


Yeah, I know, but some people actually take it seriously as if the writers of a mainstream animated sitcom have some inside information from the Illuminati and would be able to share such information without endangering themselves.

But yes, accidental predictions are an interesting phenomenon. My favorite is from the end of MGS2 before the final boss, the prediction of how social media (myspace was the closest we had when the game was made) would be so ingrained in our daily lives, and how those networks would be leveraged to control the flow of digital information, and even act as a form of mind control. Pretty chilling stuff, that just seemed like cyberpunk fantasy back then.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 4, 2020)

People who live in panic and fearmongering just get even worse watching this stuff which for the most of us is just a joke. The Simpsons predictions are based on 50/50 chance much like South Park.


----------



## SG854 (Oct 4, 2020)

Subtle Demise said:


> Yeah, I know, but some people actually take it seriously as if the writers of a mainstream animated sitcom have some inside information from the Illuminati and would be able to share such information without endangering themselves.
> 
> But yes, accidental predictions are an interesting phenomenon. My favorite is from the end of MGS2 before the final boss, the prediction of how social media (myspace was the closest we had when the game was made) would be so ingrained in our daily lives, and how those networks would be leveraged to control the flow of digital information, and even act as a form of mind control. Pretty chilling stuff, that just seemed like cyberpunk fantasy back then.


Even Vegitales predicted internet memes and internet humor.




Anyone can take anything too seriously. Everything that exists, entertainment, sports, politics, or whatever will always have extreme people. There's even people that will hate something because they find the fans/fanboys/fangirls of that thing to be intollelerable. But since everything will always have extreme people does that mean you'll hate everything and not enjoy anything ever?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Boesy said:


> People who live in panic and fearmongering just get even worse watching this stuff which for the most of us is just a joke. The Simpsons predictions are based on 50/50 chance much like South Park.



Thats true for most of us it is a  fun joke. And fear mongorers are a very minority group. Extreme people always get blown out of proportion, always made out to be bigger in numbers then they are. People that think extreme people are everywhere are also living in panic & fear mongering lives themselves. The majority of people I meet aren't as extreme.


----------



## leon315 (Oct 4, 2020)

WEIRD, Simpson even predict 3rd WW, wonder when will it happen.....


----------



## notimp (Oct 4, 2020)

Red Letter media did an episode on it. 


Just for entertainment. 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Best thing ever, along those lines, if you dare to do it... 

Google:

Illuminati: New World Order, released in 1994 by Steve Jackson all cards

And open the link to the pdf hosted by the CIA. (Not kidding. For me its on page 2 of google results. Or simply click here: https://www.google.com/search?q=Ill...+1994+by+Steve+Jackson+all+cards+site:cia.gov )



If you arent tripping then, I cant help.


----------

